# A school with no language arts, grades, sports, history, or music



## applejuice

Elon Musk has a school in Los Angeles that thinks way outside the box.

http://www.adastraschool.org/

https://www.washingtonpost.com/tech...hrowers/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.3760c975e7b5


----------



## katelove

Interesting. I think there are benefits to studying non-pure science/maths subjects so I would find the curriculum as outlined in the second article a bit limited for my preferences. 

I would also have some concerns about any school where the finances were so closely linked to one individual. 

What they *are* doing sounds interesting though. And I like practice of combining age groups for some activities. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paolalormar

Wow


----------



## Vesarwyar

Wow, never seen anything like that.


----------

